# Hechtkraut



## geha (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo 

wächst bei Euch schon das __ Hechtkraut... Bei mir läßt es sich noch nicht sehen die anderen Pflanzen wachsen schon...

Gruß Georg


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hechkraut*

Hallo Georg,

beim schauen seit ein paar Tagen die ersten Triebe vom __ Hechtkraut heraus.


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi.

Also bei mir schauen schon länger die Triebe hervor. Allerdings sind sie nicht besonders groß...

Das Hechtkraut steht bei mir nicht sonderlich tief, dafür im Ufergraben (mit Mutterboden gefüllter Extra-Bereich). Es hat den Winter wider Erwarten genauso gut überstanden, wie der Sumpf-__ Hibiskus.


----------



## Dodi (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Nabend!

Also, bei mir schaut das Hechtkraut momentan so aus:

 

War extra grad nochmal am Teich... 

Steht auch sehr flach eingepflanzt, ca. 15 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Boah!!
Gemein 
Ich hab grad kein Foto zur Hand, aber viel würd man eh nicht sehen. Meines hat grad mal ein ca. 2,5x1,5cm großes Blatt über der Wasseroberfläche, unten kommt noch ein kleiner Trieb nach. Stehen tut das Pflanzerl in einem Pflanzgefäß auf ca. 25cm Tiefe. Übern Winter war es auf 60 oder 70cm Tiefe, weil im Buch steht, dass die sonst den Winter nicht überlebt. Jetzt seh ich da eure, die offensichtlich doch den Winter überlebt haben, trotz geringer Tiefe, und schau an, sogar besser als meine!
Nächsten Winter bleibt sie da, wo sie ist...


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi

Von meinem Hechtkraut im großen Teich ist noch nix zusehen.
Der Standort ist allerdings mit __ Moos überwuchert.
Wassertiefe zw. 5 und 15 cm.
Das Hechtkraut im Seerosenbecken ist allerdings kräftig am Austreiben und war im Winter total durchgefroren.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,
in meinem Filterteich hat das normale Hechkraut (Pflanztiefe -15cm) bereits 4-5 Blätter 15-20 cm aus dem Wasser. 
Das Riesenhechtkraut (Pflanztiefe - 50 - -60cm) hat 2 Blatt aus dem Wasser.

Meine Seerosen haben ebenfalls schon einige Blätter oben, erstaunlich finde ich das bei einer Seerose ca. 10 cm ausgetriebene Blätter, eingefroren überlebt haben und jetzt ebenfalls schon oben sind, genauso eine Knospe ... mal sehen ob die Tatsächlich noch blühen kann.

Axel


----------



## geha (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

...na da kann ich ja noch hoffen dass noch etwas kommt...

Gruß Georg


----------



## danyvet (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Woher weiß ich denn, ob ich ein Hechtkraut oder ein Riesenhechtkraut habe???


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

das ist das Riesenhechtkraut

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p730_Pontederia-lanceolata--Nutt--.html

und das ist das normale Hechtkraut 

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p728_Pontederia-cordata--L--.html

Das Riesenhechtkraut ist deutlich größer und hat mehr lanzenförmige Blätter. Es ist das empfindlichere von den beiden.


----------



## Casybay (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

mein Hechtkraut schaut auch nochnicht aus dem Wasser und ist noch etwas  ziehrlich im Austrieb, steht ungefähr 30cm tief eingepflanzt. Ist allerdings auch erst letzten April gepflanzt worden, vielleicht liegt darin der noch vorsichtige Austrieb.
Grüße
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

danke, Werner!
Allerdings kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnnern, wie meine Blätter voriges Jahr ausgeschaut haben, und jetzt ist ja erst eines da, das aber gaaaaanz klein ist.
Bin also mal gespannt, und hoffe, es ist das normale Hechtkraut  dann brauch ich es nächsten Winter nicht tieferstellen


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Ach in Wien - da ist dann sowieso alles anders. Vergiss das mit dem Tieferstellen in Wien. Ihr habt wesentlich milderes Klima, da kommt das Riesenhechtkraut auch im flachen Winter durch.


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

*hehe* du tust ja grad so, als wären wir in der Südsee
immerhin war die Eisdecke heuer so um die 30-40 cm dick....
von wegen mild, heuer war´s uuuur-lang uuur-sch....kalt 
ich wollt hier im Forum eigentlich schon mal ein paar Leute fragen, wie denn das Klima bei ihnen so ist, denn bei den meisten, die hier posten, siehts schon wesentlich sommerlicher und grüner aus am Teich als bei mir 
mein Zeugs wächst soooooo langsam, nicht nur das Hechtkraut, alles!

Übrigens hab ich jetzt nachgesehen, was für ein Hechtkraut ich haben sollte (ich heb mir alle Kärtchen auf, die auf den Pflanzengefäßen stecken, wenn ich sie kauf, damit ich nachschauen kann, falls ich den Namen vergessen sollte). Da steht: Weißes Hechtkraut (warum weiß, es hat lila geblüht???) Pontederia cordata (auf der Rückseite steht aber eh, dass es lila Blüten hat...). Gekauft hab ich es bei Dehner, ich hoffe, dem kann man vertrauen, dass auch das drin ist, was drauf steht...
hab grad nachgegoogelt, das dürfte das Riesenhechtkraut sein  deshalb kümmert es so, weil´s so ein Mimoserl ist...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi dany,

Pontederia cordata ist das "normale" Hechtkraut. Das weiße ist ne Zuchtform davon, meißt als Pontederia "White Pearls" im Handel. Die ist etwas empfindlicher als der blaue Stammvater (vermutlich falsch etikettiert gewesen, kommt recht häufig vor)

Das Riesenhechtkraut heißt Pontederia lanceolata (manchmal auch als "Langblättriges Hechtkraut" im Laden zu bekommen.

Lassen sich beide an den Blättern unterscheiden. P. cordata hat am Stielansatz ne Einbuchtung (wie ein auf dem Kopf stehendes Herz), P. lanceolata hat da keine Einbuchtung

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

hallo Dany,

in der Südsee liegt mein Teich zwar auch nicht, aber einen strengen Winter, mit Minusgraden und Eisdecke hatte mein normales Hechtkraut hier auf Paros auch nicht zu überstehen. Trotzdem ist es noch sehr klein und mickert, wie fast alle Teichpflanzen bei mir, mit Ausnahme der Seerosen, die schon sehr blühfreudig sind. Die Tage sind hier zwar schon sehr warm, aber die Nächte noch kühl.

Ich bin auch erstaunt darüber, wie weit die Pflanzen auf den Fotos aus dem Norden schon sind.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## geha (6. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

...noch nix zu sehen...

habe mal getastet, unter den abgestorbenen Pflanzenstielen ist die Pflanze noch ziemlich fest (also nicht matschig) aber halt noch keine Triebe...denke fast da kommt nix mehr...

Gruß Georg


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Wie gehts euren hechtkräutern mittlerweile???
Ich will jetzt keine Bilder und keine Kommentare von denen, deren Teich schon mit Hechtkraut zugewuchert ist :evil
Meines hat schon (!) 5 Blätter und eine Knospe!!!!!!!


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

meins ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei - ganz links im Bild


----------



## deichhase (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Moin,
das Riesenhechtkraut im Filtergraben sieht bei mir auch nicht viel besser aus, vor 14 Tagen hatten wir noch mal 2 Nächte Bodenfrost, und viele Blätter werden nun schwarz. Das "normale" Hechtkraut hat die Kälte besser vertragen, es sieht nur mickrig aus.
Aber das wird noch werden. Hechtkraut ist in windiger kühler Lage etwas später, dafür aber bis in den Herbst hinein in Blüte. War im vergangenen Jahr auch so...
Falls das Hechtkraut bei dir zu wenige Nährstoffe hat, gib etwas (Teelöffel) Mehrnährstofflangzeitdünger in einen Teebeutel und stecke den in den Boden zwischen die Wurzeln.

Nicht die Hoffnung verlieren.

Levke


----------



## Berndt (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Ich seh auf dem Bild gar kein Hechtkraut.......

Berndt


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

meinst du jetzt bei mir??
ganz links!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (21. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,
ich würde mal tippen(von rechts nach links)
__ Schwertlilie
__ Fieberklee
__ Blutweiderich
Sumpfcalla


----------



## unicorn (21. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

huhu Anke,

alles richtig, nur eine Sumpfcalla ist es leider nicht. Hätte ich gern!

So hat die linke Pflanze letztes Jahr am 1. Juli ausgesehen:


----------



## danyvet (22. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

komisch, dann muss das jemand bei dir umgetauscht haben.
ich hätt jetzt auch meinen kopf drauf verwettet, dass das ganz links eine sumpfcalla ist...
das, was du vom vorjahr zeigst, ist definitiv ein hechtkraut, so ähnlich schaut meines jetzt aus

@levke
düngen will ichs nicht, ich glaub auch nicht, dass zu wenig nährstoffe in meinem teich sind, sonst würden sich doch die fadenalgen nicht so wohl fühlen :evil


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

@danyvet

es sei denn, irgendwelche Heinzelmännchen haben´s umgesetzt 

warum willst du nicht düngen? Diese Düngekegel von Osmocote sind super!
Habe nur keine mehr *gg*


----------



## Berndt (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Zeit, dieses Thema wieder hervorzukramen, weil mittlerweile hat sich das Hechtkraut toll entwickelt.

Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Zottel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*



Berndt schrieb:


> Zeit, dieses Thema wieder hervorzukramen, weil mittlerweile hat sich das Hechtkraut toll entwickelt.
> 
> Grüße! Berndt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 50847



 Blüht genauso toll wie bei uns.


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo Berndt.

Ist das normales Hechtkraut, oder das Riesenhechtkraut?

Mein normales ist irgendwie viel kleiner. 

Und das Riesenhechtkraut wird wohl noch ein paar Jährchen brauchen, so es denn den Winter übersteht. Ist ja nicht ganz so winterfest wie das normale...


----------



## Eugen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi Berndt

"toll entwickelt"  ist gut.

Besser wäre "oberaffengoil"


----------



## Teicher (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo Eugen,  Ich wohn blos um die ecke von dir aber mein Hechtkkraut macht überhaupt keine anstalten zum blühen!  Ich mein , unsere wetter muß doch ziemlich gleich sein.dodro kans net liegen. des kraut schaut scher gut raus aber dann hats sich. kamma do was machen?
                                                      Machs gut.
                                                       Jimmy


----------



## unicorn (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

von meinem setz ich kein Bild rein, das ist zum schämen!
voller Läuse und die Blüten gehen gar nicht erst auf


----------



## Berndt (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo, Annett!

Hechtkraut oder Riesenhechtkraut? Ich stell lieber einen Bildausschnitt ein, sollen bitte die Experten bestimmen.
Wieso es so "oberaffengeil" ist? (Danke Eugen für die begeisterte Kritik)
Keine Ahnung. Es steht im Filterteich, 50 cm tief (im Winter monatelang geschlossene *Eisdecke von >30 cm*), wurde heuer nicht gedüngt, ist allerdings keine "Baumarktware", sondern ich habe es vor ca. 4 Jahren aus einem Gartenteich um 3 € erworben.

Wachstum ist insofern verwunderlich, da ansonsten die Pflanzen eher wuchsfaul sind, bzw. gar nicht gedeihen. __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest verschwinden, 2 Arten von __ Wasserlinsen habe ich als Algenkonkurrenten mehrere Handvoll hineingegeben, nie wieder gesehen.......

Tannenwedel, Laichkräuter und __ Tausendblatt fühlen sich wohl, __ Seekanne hatte die vergangenen beiden Jahre Blüten, heuer fast nur Blätter.
Wasser war heuer ab Juni sehr trüb, jetzt, nach ca 20%igem Wasserwechsel wird es wieder klar.

So, das waren ein paar "ungefragte Antworten", aber vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Verhältnisse und es interessiert ihn. 

Aja, KH ist 3, falls das von Bedeutung ist, PH >8, CO2 Gehalt (so vorhanden  )kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen.

 

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi Berndt (und die anderen die wissen wollen was Du da für ein H-kraut hast)

das ist Ponterderia cordata, das 08/15 Hechtkraut. Beim Riesenhechtkraut (Ponterderia lanceolata) fehlt die Kerbe am Blattansatz (sieht da fast so aus wie beim __ Froschlöffel) und die Blüten sind hellblau (stehen da auch sehr weit über dem Blatthorst)

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

hallo berndt!

sag mal, wieviele pflanzen sind denn das? wieviele hast du ursprünglich gepflanzt?
ph > 8 !!?!?!? ist das noch gesund????


neidische grüße
dany


----------



## Casybay (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,
mein Hechtkraut will dieses Jahr garnicht richtig blühen, eine Blüte kam, die Anderen waren leer, selbst die neuen Blätter kommen klein und mickrig raus, was mag da los sein?
Letztes Jahr war das Hechtkraut viel kräftiger im Blatt und blühte ständig.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Berndt (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo dany,

habe deinen Beitrag mit Frage erst jetzt gesehen.
Wieviele Pflanzen ich gesetzt habe, lässt sich schwer beantworten. Anlässlich einer Teichauflösung gab es Pflanzen zu kaufen (Fundgruben-Anzeige). Ich hab mir halt da mit dem Spaten ein schönes "Trumm" rausgestochen, 3€ hat er damals nicht pro Pflanze sondern pro Art verlangt. Das war vor 4 Jahren seitdem gedeihen und vermehren sie sich....

Mein ph-Wert ist so wie er ist. Hab ihn gemessen, weil jeder misst,< einfach so.... Gesund? wieso nicht?
Wikipedia: "Gemäß der Trinkwasserverordnung darf das Trinkwasser aus der Leitung einen pH-Wert zwischen 6,5 und 9,5 aufweisen."

LG Berndt


----------



## Redlisch (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr hat sich mein Hechtkraut auch toll endwickelt.

 

Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung das es nach dem schweren Hagelschlag kümmert, da viele Blätter nur noch ais Streifen bestanden.

Aber sowohl das Riesenhechtkraut, wie auch das normale sind sehr schön geworden.
Axel


----------



## Casybay (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,
nochmal das Thema Hechtkraut , steht mein Hechtkraut mit 30cm zu tief?
Im Ersten Jahr war´s super am Wachsen und Blühen, seit letzem Jahr nur noch mickrig.
Habt Ihr eine Idee woran´s liegen könnte?


----------



## danyvet (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

vielleicht hast du auch zu wenig nährstoffe, so wie ich. bei mir mickern fast alle pflanzen. weil ich depp die ratschläge befolgt hab, die erde, mit der man die pflanzen kauft, möglichst auszuwaschen. das mach ich jetzt nimmer, und die pflanzen, die erde dabei haben, wachsen viel besser. immer noch nicht so ganz toll, aber besser. und algen kommen bei mir auch ohne nährstoffe aus. habe auf meinen teststreifen fast kein nitrat (ist nur gaaaanz sacht hellrosa, kaum zu unterscheiden von weiß=null nitrat). hast du schon mal gemessen?


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Servus Dany



> weil ich depp die ratschläge befolgt hab, die erde, mit der man die pflanzen kauft, möglichst auszuwaschen.



Das hat durchaus seine Berechtigung 

Meißt wird die Erde, die da an den Wurzeln hängt überdüngt ... daran erfreuen sich nunmal die Algen ....
Nach dem abwaschen der Erde muß sich erstmal die Pflanze an die neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen, daß dauert in der Regel eine, max zwei Saisonen ..... 

Also sind wir wieder bei der Geduld ...


----------



## Casybay (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

@Dany,
mit Nitrit und Nitrat hatte ich immer nix also weiss, GH zwischen 6-10,KH 3-6,pH6,8/7,2,
benutze allerdings die etwas verpöhnten Teststreifen. Mein Hechtkraut habe ich aber MIT der Erde in  Tiefster Aushub-Erde gepflanzt, was im 1.Jahr auch super war. Ich denke , der Rat , 30cm tief damit es nicht auswintert, war nicht richtig, viele hier haben bessere Erfolge , weil sie höher gepflanzt haben.
Ich müßte es einfach mal neu versuchen und neues Hechtkraut höher pflanzen.
Ich finde die Pflanze nämlich sehr schön.


----------



## Casybay (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

hier mal ein Bild vom 1.Jahr:


----------



## Redlisch (4. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,

das Hechtkraut im Beitrag 38 steht sogar 40cm tief, ohne Erde, im Sand ...

Wenn ich im Winter die Pumpen abschalte steht es dann 60cm tief 

Axel


----------



## danyvet (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

oh mann, jetzt hab ich schon soooo eine lange antwort geschrieben und plötzlich ging das fenster zu :evil
also nochmal (aber diesmal kürzer *grummel*)
@ carmen: wir scheinen ziemlich dieselben werte zu haben

@ helmut: wie lange muss ich denn noch geduld haben? heuer beginnt das 3. teichjahr...

ich hatte ja im vorjahr dieses cyanobakter-problem. bin gespannt, ob das heuer wieder kommt. die quappis kacken ja schon fröhlich drauf los. irgendwann müssen da doch nährstoffe für die pflanzen übrig bleiben. die zyanos und die algen nehmen sich immer zuerst...
voriges jahr um die zeit hatte ich schon ziemlich fadenalgen, heuer noch keine einzige. wahrscheinlich, weil der april nicht so warm war wie im vorjahr. das hechtkraut (wir sind hier ja im hechtkrautthread ;-) ) bekommt die ersten triebe, aber noch unter wasser. bin gespannt, wie es heuer aussehen wird.
insgesamt kann ich es ja schon kaum mehr erwarten, dass endlich die tage beginnen, wo ich den ganzen tag am steg lieg *träum*


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo liebe Leute,

jetzt musste ich diesen alten Thread ausgraben, denn ich bin mir jetzt schon wieder nicht sicher, welche Hechtkräuter ich nun habe.  Beide wurden  mir als P. cordata verkauft, beide bei Dehner. Nun sieht das neue aber doch ein bissl anders aus. Hab ich da jetzt das nicht-winterharte erwischt?

(1. Foto ist das, das ich schon seit Beginn habe, 2. neues Hechtkraut)


----------



## Redlisch (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,

wie tief hast du es geplanzt.

Hier mein Riesenhechtkraut, 3 Jahre alt und absolut Winterfest.

   

in 40-50cm tiefe.

Axel


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

also das erste hab ich z.Z. in ca. 30cm Tiefe stehen, stell es im Winter aber immer runter auf 60cm. Das 2. hab ich noch gar nicht eingesetzt, wollte erst genau wissen, was es ist, ob Riesen- oder normales Hechtkraut

edit: was ist denn das links davon? Sumpfiris?


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo 

hab auxh mal paar Fotos von meinem Hechtkraut. Das Riesenhechtkraut steht im Filtergraben ca50cm, das "normale" in der Teichsumpfzone, ca 30cm tief.

Schönes Wochenende, Willi


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Ich will ja nicht motzen, aber jetzt weiß ich noch immer nicht, welches bwz. ob eines von meinen beiden eines ist, das nicht winterfest ist


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi Dany,
in meinen Büchern steht beide Arten als Winterfest wenn sie entsprechend tief gepflanzt sind.
Ich habe die pontederia coedata, herzförmige Art, da gibt es noch die P.lanceolata, die hast Du wohl jetzt gekauft, auch entsprechend Winterhart in frostfreier Tiefe!


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Nein, nein, ich denke, es ist eher umgekehrt, die, die jetzt im Wasser steht (am ersten Bild), hat weniger Einkerbung als die neue (2. Bild), die noch nicht im Wasser ist. Verwirr mich jetzt nicht noch mehr 
Aber der Einkerbungsunterschied ist eben nicht bei allen Blättern deutlich  bei manchen Blättern schauen beide Pflanzen gleich aus. Jedenfalls kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nicht-winterharte Variante (falls eine meiner beiden, oder vielleicht beide, es überhaupt sind) es an dei Oberfläche schafft, wenn ich sie auf die 60cm Stufe stell, das ist schon verdammt tief. Und so tief muss sie ja angeblich sein, um den Winter zu überstehen. Bisher stell ich sie halt immer vorm Winter runter und nachher wieder rauf. Aber das ist mühsam. Ich würde halt gerne wissen, ob nicht vielleicht meine Pflanzen sogar beide die winterharte Variante sind, dann könnt ich mir diese Prozedur ersparen...


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

@Dany
tschuldigung!!! Du hast Recht, so meinte ich es auch, Herzform ist 1.Bild von Dir.
SORRY


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

ich werd irre!!
Herzbl.ist2.Bild,
ich bin Urlaubsreif


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

 
meine P.cordata


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

 Carmen! Jetzt hats mich schon gerissen, als ich nur deine erste Meldung gelesen hab 
ok, also du bist sicher, dass mein 1. Bild die nicht-winterfeste Variante ist? Wenn das jetzt noch ein  paar Leute bestätigen (nicht, dass ich dir nicht vertrauen würde, aber, naja, du bist urlaubsreif    ), dann werd ich also weiterhin die auf dem ersten Bild immer wieder rauf-runter-stellen und die am 2. Bild fix in ca. 20-30cm Tiefe pflanzen.
Am liebsten wär mir gewesen, jemand hätte gesagt "Dany, zu 100% sind deine BEIDEN die winterharte Variante"


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Hechtkraut im Beitrag 38 steht sogar 40cm tief, ohne Erde, im Sand ...
> 
> ...



Das hab ich erst jetzt gesehen. Versteh ich nicht. Steh grad auf der Leitung  wieso steht es tiefer, wenn du die Pumpe abschaltest??? Bekommt es durch die Pumpe Auftrieb, oder macht die Pumpe soviel "Wind", dass das Wasser "weggeblasen" wird???  Kannst du mir das bitte erklären?


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

@Willi: ist dein Riesenhechtkraut das Bild mit den Blättern, die so nach hinten umknicken? Wenn ja, ist das ein Merkmal für RHK? Das wär schön, weil dann könnt ich sicher sein, dass meins das normale ist  Bei deinem mittleren Bild kann man eigentlich sowohl eingekerbte als auch nicht-eingekerbte Blätter sehen. Oh, mann, ich weiß, schön langsam werd ich lästig, aber ich täts halt sooo gern wissen *seufz*


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Servus Dany

Bin zwar nicht Axel, aber ...

Die Pumpe saugt über die Saison (also net im Winter) den Wasserstand auf -40cm ab ...

Wenn Axel die Pumpe über den Winter ausmacht, steigt der Wasserstand, sodaß das Hechtkraut auf -60cm steht.

Ich habe es zumindest so verstanden bzw. so kombiniert ....


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Ich dachte, eine Pumpe pumpt das Wasser durch einen Filter und wieder zurück in den Teich. Wo geht denn das Wasser hin? Und übern ganzen Sommer pumpt sie nur 20cm ab? Dann geht die aber fast langsamer als die normale Verdunstung  oder hab ich jetzt wieder was falsch verstanden??


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Servus Dany

Ich denke, nach Durchsicht Axel`s Teichbau`s, dürfte sein Hechtkraut im Filterteich stehen.
Demzufolge wälzt er über den Filterteich um, dabei dürfte der Wasserstand im Filterteich um 20cm abgesenkt werden.

Meine Vermutung 

Aber ich denke, Axel wird es uns sicher erklären ...


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich dachte, eine Pumpe pumpt das Wasser durch einen Filter und wieder zurück in den Teich. Wo geht denn das Wasser hin? Und übern ganzen Sommer pumpt sie nur 20cm ab? Dann geht die aber fast langsamer als die normale Verdunstung  oder hab ich jetzt wieder was falsch verstanden??



Also, ich denke, das ist genauso wie in meinem Filtergraben. Die Pumpe am Ende des Grabens pumpt Wasser ab, dadurch entsteht ein Wasserstandsunterschied zwischen Graben und Teich.
Durch verbundene Gefässe wird gleichzeitig Wasser aus dem Teich gesaugt. Da die Pumpe in der Regel mehr fördert als die Saugwirkung nachlässt, entsteht so der Wasserstandsunterschied.

Da im Winter die Pumpe ausgeschltet wird, gleichen sich der Wasserstand in Teich und Filtergraben aus.

Allerdings, wenn dein Hechtkraut ca 30 ... 40cm tief steht, dürfte es keine Probleme geben.
Bei mir haben das blaue und das weisse Hechtkraut im Teich den letzten Winter ohne Probleme überstanden.
Über das Riesenhechtkraut kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe es erst dieses Jahr gepflanzt.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter

Grüsse Willi


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Juhuuu! Mein Hechtkraut scheint ein Baby bekommen zu haben, und zwar ca. 3 meter weiter weg. In einer Tiefe von ca. 10cm. Bin gespannt, ob es nächstes Jahr wieder kommt. Wenn es den Winter übersteht, weiß ich endlich, dass mein erstes Hechtkraut ein cordata ist 
Das Baby konnt ich erst heute eindeutig als Hechtkraut identifizieren, den die ersten Blätter waren extrem schmal und hatte überhaupt keine Einziehung und standen fast im rechten Winkel zum Stengel ab. Doch heute hat sich ein "richtiges" Blatt durch die Fadenalgen geschoben 
Ich hab die Blätter nummeriert, damit ihr seht, dass die ersten 2 so gar nicht nach Hechtkraut ausgesehen haben, auch das 3. war noch sehr unverdächtig. Beim 4. hab ich mir schon gedacht, das könnte es sein, und das 5., das gerade aus dem Wasser geschoben wird, hat mich schon ziemlich sicher gemacht.
Seht mal 
 

edit: Falls wer fragt: das oberhalb ist eine Sumpfcalla, links daneben ist ein straußblütiger Gilbweidericht (eigentlich 2), und unmittelbar unterhalb schiebt sich ein __ Pfennigkraut unter die Fadenalgen. Ganz oben rechts kriecht ein __ Gundermann ins Wasser :evil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi Dany,

Hechtkraut sät sich immer mal selbst aus, das Problem ist das die Sämlinge wegen dem abweichenden Laubes leicht übersehen werden und im ganz flachen Wasser dann im Winter eingehen (eintopfen und nach den absterben des Laubes tiefer als  20cm stellen, im April dann wieder ins flachere holen)

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

 schade, ich dachte, ich kann es da stehen lassen, wenn das winterharte wäre. Das winterharte muss auch auf mind. 20cm?
Kann ich mit dem eintopfen noch ein bisschen warten bis es größer und robuster wird? Es hat im Moment nämlich noch sehr weiche Stengel und Blätter :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi Dany,

kommt halt drauf an wie bei Dir in Wien ein Winter ist. Wenn nicht die Gefahr des totalen einfrierens besteht kannst Du den Sämling auch stehen lassen. Das Rhzom darf 
nicht einfireren und das von einem halbjährigen Sämlings ist empfindlicher als das von einem großen eingewchsenen Hechtkrautes

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

hmmm.... danke, Frank.
Naja, die Winter in Wien sind unterschiedlich, aber meist frierts schon für ca. 2-3 wochen so bis 30cm dick zu. Meist etwas weniger, aber 30cm kommen auch ab und zu vor, nicht so selten. Dann werd ich das Pflänzchen lieber tiefer stellen im Spätherbst. Will ja nicht, dass es eingeht.


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

so, mal ein update zu meinem Hechtkrautkindel:

es hat offenbar nicht überlebt 
ich habs an Ort und Stelle belassen und auch das Mutterpflanzerl hab ich heuer nicht tiefergestellt. Die alte hat überlebt. Vom Kindel kommt bisher nix nach.
Ich hatte mir auch im Spätsommer noch eine neue Pflanze gekauft, sie aber nicht mehr in den Teich ausgepflanzt. Die hat im Kübel, aber sicherheitshalber im Keller, überlebt. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich schon wieder nicht, ob die neue jetzt ein winterhartes ist oder nicht, aber die alte ist anscheinend keine winterharte Sorte, denn sonst hätte das Kindel ja überlebt. Oder ist meine Schlussfolgerung falsch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hi Dany,

winterhart ist Hechtkraut nur solange die Rhizome keinen Frost abbekommen. Friert das Rhizom von dem im allgemein als "winterhart" bezeichneten P. cordata mal ein, ist es hinüber (wie auch bei winterharte Seerrosen und Bananen - Tiefkühlrhizome vertragen auch die nie)

MfG Frank


----------



## Redlisch (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

Hallo,

da hat Frank vollkommen recht.

Bei mir "wuchert" auch das angeblich nicht winterharte Riesenhechtkraut,
ich mußte davon letztes Jahr 2 Schubkarrenvoll kompostieren, man sah kein Wasser mehr in meinem Filterteich.

Axel


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hechtkraut*

 das ist soooo unfair!! ich bin froh, wenn ich 5 blätter und eine blüte bekomm ...


----------

